# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Driver máy in HP LaserJet P1005

## canhohcm123

chào tất cả các bạn! 
driver máy in hp laserjet p1005 của mình lưu trong máy bị virut nó xơi hỏng mất rồi. bạn nào có driver của máy in náy thì cho mình với! 
xin cảm ơn nhiều! :whistling:

----------


## quanghuyz2007

bạn vào các link sau để down nhá:
*down 1:*
hoặc
*down 3:* 
hoặc
*down 2:*

----------


## iseovip5

[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]cảm ơn bạn hai mạnh nhiều! mình tìm trên google nhưng không download được nên phải nhờ mọi người. một lần nữ cảm ơn bạn nhiếu

----------

